# Ford goes with Mobileye



## bwilson4web (Mar 4, 2019)

I see Ford decided to go with Mobileye which is an excellent decision. Our Tesla backup, 2014 BMW i3, has Mobileye that reads street speed signs. This should put the nail in LIDAR. 

Bob Wilson


----------

